# Vape Tray For Multi Batteries



## Shako (17/1/14)

Does anyone know if the USB Charger Vape Tray is used to charge multi 510 batteries?


----------



## SVS1000 (18/1/14)

Looks like only one battery at a time.


----------



## Oupa (18/1/14)

One only yes.


----------

